# Audubon Zoo - New Orleans, LA (DUW)



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 25, 2012)

Ackie monitors






Chinese crocodile lizard





Giant Day Gecko





Green anaconda





Komodo Dragon





Mexican beaded lizard





Solomon Island prehensile-tailed skink





Mossy tree frog




---------------

eyelash viper





green mamba (got a cool video somewhere of the pair attempting to mate...I think)





king cobra









some species of viper





Solomon Island boa (_Candoia sp_)





tiger ratsnake





shingleback skink




------

copperhead





timber rattler





Rhino viper





eastern diamondback





some species of racer





massassauga




------

various pygmy rattlers
















------------------
other rattlers whose species I cannot recall
























----

other beasties (non-herps)


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 25, 2012)

I believe the first viper you couldn't name was the ferdelance viper. Spelt wrong likely.


----------



## Neal (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, cool and all. But no tortoises?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 25, 2012)

the gorillas look like models


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 25, 2012)

Neal said:


> Well, cool and all. But no tortoises?



Ya know....this was like 4 yrs ago, and I wasn't too into torts back then. But as I think of it, I don't remember there being a lot of tortoises there anyway. There probably are some Galapagos (or Aldabras) somewhere, but probably not in the reptile house.


----------



## wellington (Jul 25, 2012)

Thosse are great pics, even without the torts. Although, it would have been better with them.


----------



## DeanS (Jul 25, 2012)

When we moved to FL back in 98...we stopped at the Audobon. They had just renovated the anaconda's exhibit...and I helped move her into her new digs! She was a tad over 15 feet and about 250 lbs then...I wonder how big she is now?


----------



## JayMillz (Jul 25, 2012)

That zoo is so cool! I loved the landscaping/layout/flow whatever you wanna call it about that place


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 26, 2012)

I have to admit, I liked the frog the best.


----------

